# expansion



## mp7251 (Sep 10, 2016)

there was a story about a writer interviewing a very large woman while she eats and as they are taking the elevator up to her bedroom she is expanding and pushing him against the wall with her expansion. Can't find it though.


----------



## Coop (Sep 11, 2016)

For some strange reason, I can like to the story, but I think it might be Jessica Roco by gamblin07. It can be found in Deviantart. The scene which you might be referring to may occur in part 3. I hope I'm correct.http://www.gamblin07.deviantart.com/art/Jessica-Roco-Part-3-124186170


----------



## mp7251 (Sep 11, 2016)

that's it, thanks!


----------



## Coop (Sep 12, 2016)

Glad I could help.To be honest, I loved this story. One of my favorites. Gamblin's work is incredible. I hope he does more later in the future.


----------

